# Hunting with suppressors



## CAT CHARMER (Feb 28, 2014)

What do you think about?


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 28, 2014)

be nice to know your opinion or do you not have one?


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Feb 28, 2014)

I am all for it. I have lost enough of my hearing between work and shooting/ hunting. I don't know why they haven't done it before


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 1, 2014)

somebody has to have a opinion on this subject. lets hear what you think.


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 1, 2014)

i think there should be a law against all freedom,it's my religion that drives me!!!


----------



## jakebuddy (Mar 1, 2014)

Not a big deal to me if you have ever shot with one it does suppress the sound but by no means silence the sound, It does take a lot of paper work to get one though.


----------



## biker13 (Mar 1, 2014)

I will not register anything like that with the gov't.Just a step towards confiscation.See Connecticut.


----------



## Djtrout81 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm for hunting with suppressers even tho I fairly confident I will never use or own one I just cant find a good enough reason to make it illegal


----------



## Killdee (Mar 1, 2014)

To much gv rigamarole for me. By the time you load down a deer cartridge slow enough it loses effectiveness or so I have been told by an aquantance who has 1 in 308.


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 1, 2014)

if you shoot a lot  and see how much of your hearing you lose you might think about one. there is a lot of paperwork to be done but your hearing will never come back. if you shoot and miss your animal and your ears are ringing you might not hear the next animal in your area


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 1, 2014)

Nope !!!!!!!!!

Got them already, but don't see me using them for deer hunting....


The deer i shoot never hear the shot that kills them.....

No real need!!


----------



## Deerhead (Mar 1, 2014)

It would be nice but toooo expensive


----------



## Cullen Bohannon (Mar 1, 2014)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Nope !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Got them already, but don't see me using them for deer hunting....
> 
> ...



But, that's not the point at all for hunting with a suppressor.  The point of one is the shooter's ears, and for not spooking all game within a mile or two, plus keeping things less unpleasant for people who may live within the same distance.  Just like with offroad motorcycles - quiet is always good.  

Shoot without hearing protection (even a .22), and you most certainly damage your hearing more with every single shot.  That fact is absolutely indisputable.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Mar 1, 2014)

Anybody ELSE use Gun-Muffs 'cept ME? Cheaper than a suppressor and WORKS better too!


----------



## Cullen Bohannon (Mar 1, 2014)

Whiteeagle said:


> Anybody ELSE use Gun-Muffs 'cept ME? Cheaper than a suppressor and WORKS better too!



I was a dummy on those, until I did a real quick search.  Do you mean electronic ear protection?

Yeah, I use those.  The BEST $25 I ever spent!  Hear normal sounds normally (or even better), and the amplification shuts off the instant a loud sound "appears".  I love them!

However, anyone and everyone within 2 miles of me knows I just shot my gun, and the general direction of such.  I am now researching getting a suppressor.  (but I will never regret buying my schaweet earmuffs!)


----------



## hikingthehills (Mar 2, 2014)

Heck I would love to. Now just to find the money to buy it.


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 2, 2014)

I have shot a 300 blackout with subsonic ammo. It will still scare the critters. For those that have never shot one, forget what you have seen on TV. I am bow only so I don't scare the neighbors when I shoot deer.


----------



## biker13 (Mar 2, 2014)

ear plugs.YES


----------



## pnome (Mar 2, 2014)

All for it.

If it passes, and I think I'm going to sell my current deer rifle and put together something like this:


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 2, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 2, 2014)

I would like to thank everyone for their input. I would like to say everyone is entitled to their opinion and I am in no way to sway anyone. I just wanted to hear what people thought about this matter.


----------



## Cullen Bohannon (Mar 2, 2014)

To boil down my opinion to one sentence:

There are zero reasons most anyone should not be able to hunt with a silencer. 

And the tax stamp is just bogus nonsense.  I wish they'd make it like getting a GWL.   Pass the background checks, and why in the world should someone not be legally entitled to hunt, or just shoot, with non-offensive noise?


----------



## GLS (Mar 2, 2014)

Illegal to hunt with under Georgia state law even with federal license.  Europeans routinely hunt with them legally.


----------



## Cullen Bohannon (Mar 2, 2014)

GLS said:


> Illegal to hunt with under Georgia state law even with federal license.  Europeans routinely hunt with them legally.



Yes, currently illegal.  I believe there is a Bill in the works now to (hopefully) change that.  Hence (I believe) the intent of this thread.


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 2, 2014)

the bill passed the state senate and is now in the house.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 2, 2014)

I never understood why they were illegal anyway, what is the big deal? it would seem to be more polite to your neighbors being as quiet as possible. Not only that what does it matter if your firearm is loud or quiet? why does the government want to regulate the sound of a firearm?


----------



## Slingblade (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm surprised that the aren't required on firearms, much like mufflers on vehicles.  There's way too much misinformation and people who believe what they see in the movies; they actually believe that when you shoot through a can that the shot can't be heard or sounds like the pfffft like in the movies.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 2, 2014)

Durn if I'm gonna give 200 dollar tax stamp and wait a year to get it. Would like to have a few but governments got to many rules and already gets and waste enough money.


----------



## trial&error (Mar 3, 2014)

My barrel is long enough already, and a $200 tax stamp doesn't include the price of the can.  I have shot them and they do make quite the difference takes the 223 down to 22lr approximately with a bolt gun.  Still should have the muffs even with a can.

I have no problems with it becoming legal.


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 3, 2014)

the bill to allow hunting with suppressor is SB93. if you want to track it


----------



## 660griz (Mar 3, 2014)

Cullen Bohannon said:


> There are zero reasons most anyone should not be able to hunt with a silencer.
> 
> And the tax stamp is just bogus nonsense.  I wish they'd make it like getting a GWL.   Pass the background checks, and why in the world should someone not be legally entitled to hunt, or just shoot, with non-offensive noise?



Couldn't say it much better than this. ^^^^^


----------



## dtala (Mar 3, 2014)

Slingblade said:


> I'm surprised that the aren't required on firearms, much like mufflers on vehicles.  There's way too much misinformation and people who believe what they see in the movies; they actually believe that when you shoot through a can that the shot can't be heard or sounds like the pfffft like in the movies.



depends on the gun/load/supressor

I had a .22 bolt gun, shot Rem lr subsonics thru a supressor..it didn't even go pffft, you could hear the firing pin spring. Bullet made a heck of a noise when it hit... 

I've shot a suppressed 243 with subsonic loads, it did make some noise, more like a 22 rifle..


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 3, 2014)

dtala said:


> depends on the gun/load/supressor
> 
> I had a .22 bolt gun, shot Rem lr subsonics thru a supressor..it didn't even go pffft, you could hear the firing pin spring. Bullet made a heck of a noise when it hit...
> 
> I've shot a suppressed 243 with subsonic loads, it did make some noise, more like a 22 rifle..



Just curious, if it can make a gun this silent aren't any of you worried about poachers utilizing these as well?  Seems this would make it extremely difficult for game wardens to hone in on suspicious activity, i.e. a gunshot in the night.


----------



## dtala (Mar 3, 2014)

I never saw, or heard, of any evidence of poachers using silenced weapons to poach game in my years in law enforcement. I suspect that folks that legally obtain suppressors are not the game poacher types for starters. Maybe more of a theoretical worry than a real problem???

I have, however, seen night hunters using crossbows on a couple of occasions , once on a decoy that we found arras in after they sped off.

If, IF, one was close enough to a night hunter using a suppressed 22 you could still hear the loud crack of the bullet hitting the deer. Otherwise one would not hear anything. You could hear a suppressed 243 prolly at 1/4 mile, more on a still night, but not anything like a regular 243.


----------



## Slingblade (Mar 3, 2014)

shdw633 said:


> Just curious, if it can make a gun this silent aren't any of you worried about poachers utilizing these as well?  Seems this would make it extremely difficult for game wardens to hone in on suspicious activity, i.e. a gunshot in the night.



Not in the least, like Dtala said; the folks that jump through the government mandated hoops are not likely to be the same crowd that poaches.


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 3, 2014)

a poacher is a poacher is a poacher they will find a way to do what they want. using a suppressor would make it a federal crime.i don't think they care but maybe. this is like all laws it only affects legal hunters/shooters.


----------



## Slingblade (Mar 3, 2014)

dtala said:


> depends on the gun/load/supressor
> 
> I had a .22 bolt gun, shot Rem lr subsonics thru a supressor..it didn't even go pffft, you could hear the firing pin spring. Bullet made a heck of a noise when it hit...
> 
> I've shot a suppressed 243 with subsonic loads, it did make some noise, more like a 22 rifle..



I've heard some scary quiet subsonic suppressed .308 and .44 loads, you just heard the bullet flying through the air then the impact on the target.  I'm happy to just tone down the deafening roar from my SBR uppers.


----------



## GLS (Mar 4, 2014)

CAT CHARMER said:


> the bill passed the state senate and is now in the house.



That's good.  For years I've had a Hastings barrel extension for a Mossberg that is supposed to reduce noise when coupled with subsonic shells.  The way the law is currently written, any device designed to reduce noise can't be used for hunting.


----------



## FromAcrossThePond (Mar 4, 2014)

It's strange being in a country where suppressor's are not the norm. I would say in the UK that most deer rifles have suppressors. Benefits are protection of the shooters ears, often reduced recoil, in a cull situation the opportunity to harvest multiple deer from a herd and when shooting close to civilization (which is most of the time in the UK!) more polite and less confrontational. It's interesting that 'poachers' have been mentioned previously. In the UK a common poachers tool is the crossbow.


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 4, 2014)

FromAcrossThePond said:


> It's strange being in a country where suppressor's are not the norm. I would say in the UK that most deer rifles have suppressors. Benefits are protection of the shooters ears, often reduced recoil, in a cull situation the opportunity to harvest multiple deer from a herd and when shooting close to civilization (which is most of the time in the UK!) more polite and less confrontational. It's interesting that 'poachers' have been mentioned previously. In the UK a common poachers tool is the crossbow.



Interesting that you should mention that.  I've got a couple of good friends who were market hunters of nuisance deer.  They hunted at night, with lights, out of a vehicle, with suppressors.  Of course, they are the first to admit that it wasn't "hunting" but a business.  Still those activities were all accepted.  The numbers of deer they killed is incredible.  Plus they did all the same hunting rabbits.  They didn't use a suppressor, just .22 shorts.


----------



## 4x4 (Mar 4, 2014)

I see no reason for suppresors being illegal without the proper license...

That is a 6.8SPC in my avatar. For those who dont know that is a .30 caliber bullet, think of it as an American 7.62x39.

We all know what a .30 caliber centerfire sounds like, it hurts shooting it without hearing protection. This rifle sounds like a sub sonic .22, I shot this yote over 100 yds at night and the bullet(Hornady 110 grain) is devistating in yotes, within 300 yds it still has plenty of energy to take down a 200 # whitetail no problem. 

I think this stamp is just another way for the gooberment to know what you have in your possesion. The pros outweigh the cons.


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 4, 2014)

Also, this added thought about the concerns over poachers using suppressors -- any poacher using a homemade, untaxed suppressor is in a whole lot more trouble than he just paying a fine to the probate judge.


----------



## MuXi115 (Mar 4, 2014)

On the subject of poachers and the claim that allowing suppressor use would encourage poachers to do it to - what's to stop poachers from using a suppressor now? Some people act like suddenly poachers will start using a suppressor once it's legal to hunt with one. That doesn't change the fact that poaching is already illegal and they could very easily be using a suppressor now. It's a weak argument at best. 

I'm tired of my ears ringing after every shot on a deer. I own quite a few and I'm not worried about the government using it as a way to keep track of what I own. The ATF's record keeping is mediocre at best. It's just not a concern.


----------



## 4x4 (Mar 4, 2014)

MuXi115 said:


> The ATF's record keeping is mediocre at best. It's just not a concern.




Tell that to the folks in Connecticut


----------



## biker13 (Mar 4, 2014)

4x4offroad99 said:


> Tell that to the folks in Connecticut



Exactly


----------



## PopPop (Mar 4, 2014)

Suppressors should not be regulated, should be legal for hunting as well. Suppressors are not silent, they do not add lethality or destructiveness, are an expense the criminal class will not bear and are considerate.
The regulations are just another example of an infringement absent common sense, Reasonable or otherwise.


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 5, 2014)

Whats crazy is the gubment just spent 2million on the ''something bruin'' poaching bust and now they want to let everyone us suppressors... i kind of wonder was the bust more about noise complaints.. i see suppressors as promoting illegal hunting tactics..


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 5, 2014)

how are suppressor promoting illegal hunting tactics? suppressors are like guns thet lay there until the person makes them do something.


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 5, 2014)

Someone that got one would think it'd be okay to shoot at nite or to slip over the line and hunt..
I don't think suppressors are the answer but pressuring gun makers into better knowledgeably, and producing a gun thats suppressed from the factory.. i liked this idea at first and i was at a shooting range when i spoke to a Warden about suppressors cause i had kids with me.. The kids we're only scared of the gun because of the loud noise it made.. I now think the manufacturers should look into dropping the noise and not people handling suppressors and silencers.. especially with the video games now, it could send the wrong message.. easily to a kid, it would empower them to be more bold in their hunting tactics..


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 5, 2014)

i'm not bashing video games but i greatly underestimated their influence on society..  My son has now grown up to 7 so he's just getting started on the games.. i bought an xbox and while i'm their at this game store i hear a man talking to his co-worker about leaving his wife because she was to dumb to turn the game on. plus she thought gaming was stupid so they got a divorce.. this was when i bought it.. So the other day we we're out and i thought we'd cruise through the video game section cause i'm trying to learn whats what.. While i'm their this guy starts talking to me about all this and explaining to me the ins and outs.. Well long story short the next line of video games are gonna last for 10 to 15 years of constant play, built around you and making it your life style with clothes, and all sorts of stuff....  We all know most of these games are Military or Apocalypse games.. This guy had spent 1000's of dollars on the latest material... Its gotta be taken into account, especially with how most kids or young adults are on social media.  Blows my mind how serious these people are about games..


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 5, 2014)

I hear where you are coming from but as a kid I watched WILEY COYOTE drop safes and all kinds of things trying to get the ROADRUNNER. I have yet to drop anything on anyone. the kids need to be taught about gun safety and the use of guns.in the newest GON there is a story about a 11 yr old girl killing a courgar saving her 14 yr old brother. had she not known what to do we would be reading about his death.


----------



## PopPop (Mar 5, 2014)

Spotlights, we need to ban them, without a permit. They might be used by poachers, oh same for rifles, shotguns and pistols.


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 5, 2014)

if you give a poacher a knife and a twig they will make a way to kill something illegally. if they spent as much effort to do it legally as they do to poach we would not have to put in as much effort to stop them. our hunting/fishing fee might go down.


----------



## Ragnar09 (Mar 5, 2014)

They have had great success in England and Texas with suppressed weapons. I could never justify spending the money to plink ammo at the club. If the law passes you best believe I will make up some sad story to convince the wife I need one ASAP! I'm all for it!


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 6, 2014)

I too will try to figure out a way to get the wife to get me one. it might be easier if it is her idea.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 6, 2014)

Too late for me I was nearly deafend by ma duece 20 years ago.Some of you will no what that is.


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 6, 2014)

CAT CHARMER said:


> I hear where you are coming from but as a kid I watched WILEY COYOTE drop safes and all kinds of things trying to get the ROADRUNNER. I have yet to drop anything on anyone. the kids need to be taught about gun safety and the use of guns.in the newest GON there is a story about a 11 yr old girl killing a courgar saving her 14 yr old brother. had she not known what to do we would be reading about his death.




Watching a cartoon is a little different than interacting with weapons on a game.. But either way i'm back and forth on the issues at hand these days..  I mean we try to use common sense, then you get people that think spotlights,rifles is lumped into this same pile.. I'm not for banning them at all, i'm just the opposite.. All i'm saying is a someone screwing on a silencer before going hunting just sounds like he's committing a crime already but i think its because silencers are associated with spies and special ops stuff.. its just a sterotype.. Like i said it could give a wrong message but it don't really matter to me.. i think it will give the anti gun people another tool and subject to abolish gun rights.. Looks to me if we're fighting for our second amendment rights we should be wary of what kind of image we put out.. i could see allowing silencers as sending a message that could ignite another round of gun control.. If one incident comes out of it, that gives another reason and weapon for the anti's.// i think we should back up and be conservative for now..


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 6, 2014)

we could back up and be conservative for now but the antigun gobers won't. all they want is your guns not some of them not certain types but all. they get largecap mags banned then they go on to the next thing on their list. there is no middle ground it is all. my son just moved to NY state and I can't bring any of my pistols with me when I go to see him because they hold more than 10 rounds.


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 6, 2014)

CAT CHARMER said:


> we could back up and be conservative for now but the antigun gobers won't. all they want is your guns not some of them not certain types but all. they get largecap mags banned then they go on to the next thing on their list. there is no middle ground it is all. my son just moved to NY state and I can't bring any of my pistols with me when I go to see him because they hold more than 10 rounds.




You can put stoppers in the mags,i haven't seen it done but anything is possible, you just got to think outside the box.. , no different than a shotgun's plug..  I do agree with you on the gun grabbers, and like i said i'm not against you on this, i like the idea of being quite but i can see the other side of the coin also..


----------



## MuXi115 (Mar 6, 2014)

1222DANO said:


> Someone that got one would think it'd be okay to shoot at nite or to slip over the line and hunt...



My question for you is this: What, exactly, is to stop someone from doing this today? Suppressors are legal to own and possess in GA but not for hunting. Why wouldn't a poacher buy and use a suppressor today to poach deer? Legality clearly does not matter to a person who wishes to poach deer. 

Allowing law-abiding citizens to use them for hunting has absolutely NO correlation between legalizing them for hunting and the actions of a poacher which are already illegal.


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 6, 2014)

MuXi115 said:


> My question for you is this: What, exactly, is to stop someone from doing this today? Suppressors are legal to own and possess in GA but not for hunting. Why wouldn't a poacher buy and use a suppressor today to poach deer? Legality clearly does not matter to a person who wishes to poach deer.
> 
> Allowing law-abiding citizens to use them for hunting has absolutely NO correlation between legalizing them for hunting and the actions of a poacher which are already illegal.




I've said it before i'm not against them,, i'm stating another point of view about the possible negative consequences.. They have been legal with a permit from gubment for a long time and can be made out of just about anything.. Like said i could see it taking someone from hunting legal to thinking that the guns quiet and they could get away with slipping over the line or shooting a deer in someones front yard thinking they'd never hear it.. But either way i'll say again i'm not against i'm just stating the other side of the coin.. Their too expensive for me anyways, i'll just keep on keeping on.. It would only change things for those willing to register with the federal gubment and spend that extra money.. I could also see getting checked by a warden could make you more a target. Especially if you didn't have the paperwork etc.. If someone got caught using your rifle, it would lead to hefty fines and penalty's.. We should consider it would be a federal violation.. It might even be a deterrent for poaching we don't know.. You ask for a conversation about this topic so i gave one..


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 6, 2014)

again I thank you for your opinion. suppressors don't make people break the law. if you are someone that will hunt illegally then you are just going to ,quietly or not. it is a choice a person makes. if you a person with ethics then all the illegal  stuff doesn't really come into the picture. each person makes that choice for themselves. I don't want to give the government anymore of my money but I would like to hear my grand kids call my name.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 6, 2014)

Suppressor owners, would you please explain the procedure involved in buying and owning a suppressor, I dont think most folks know the rigmarole involved. It's not easy to own 1 legally and as far as I know this new law doesn't change that does it? Your average scumbag poaching night hunter likely couldnt buy one and I assume any homemade version would be highly unlawful. Isnt it 250$ a year permit or something like that?


----------



## PopPop (Mar 6, 2014)

The poacher argument is a non starter. It is like saying we should not allow Corvettes cause people will speed. We should ban forks because people will over eat and on and on. Why do we think another law (or removing one) will have an effect where all the previous ones did not.


----------



## HossBog (Mar 6, 2014)

I ain't got time to read all ye comments. But did anybody mention how suppressed a compound or crossbow is? And deadly out to - oh, y'all know how far ye can shoot good.

Well, I'm for quiet. Don't need nary more laws either. Just put em on the market and let us keep our hearing and make this old noisy world a bit quieter. I know, ear muffs, etc., but I'd love to stop the noise at it's source.

I'm for silencers.


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 6, 2014)

Killdee said:


> Suppressor owners, would you please explain the procedure involved in buying and owning a suppressor, I dont think most folks know the rigmarole involved. It's not easy to own 1 legally and as far as I know this new law doesn't change that does it? Your average scumbag poaching night hunter likely couldnt buy one and I assume any homemade version would be highly unlawful. Isnt it 250$ a year permit or something like that?


                                                                                                                                                                                               it is a one time 200.00 tax stamp some paperwork and several months waiting( don't be in no hurry) then the purchase of the suppressor and finally the gunsmith work to thread your gun( if not already done) it does take different ammo( for the best result)


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Mar 6, 2014)

*correct*

the above is correct, and "the paperwork" is pretty burdensome. If you're buying a ready-made silencer on a Form 4, you have to fill out the forms (I think they're 3 or 4 pages) with all kinds of details about you and about the silencer, and you have to have a Passport-quality photograph of exactly the right size to attach to the forms (you have to send all forms in duplicate).  You have to get fingerprinted, probably at the local jail or police station or Sheriff's office. Then you go down to the Sheriff's Office or other "chief law enforcement officer" in your jurisdiction who has to approve the deal and sign the federal paperwork that he's OK with you having something like this and that he doesn't think you're going to do something bad with it.  At every step of the way you have to pay. Pay money for background checks. Pay fingerprint fees. Pay the local photography studio to make passport photos for you.

Oh, some will say, you can do a trust and skip all that. Not quite. First of all, a trust is another big stack of paperwork to complete.  ATF might approve a bare-bones 4-page trust that you buy for a few bucks from the internet, but you'd be better off having a real lawyer do your trust for a few hundred dollars. My trust runs about 18 pages long. It's got to be signed in several places and notarized, too. And every time you add money or property into the Trust, you have to update the Schedule 1.  So there's a cost burden and a paperwork burden associated with "trust ownership" of NFA devices, too.

I really doubt most poachers have the patience or financial means to spend $1200 on a centerfire rifle silencer, and $150 on barrel threading, to get that kind of thing on their deer rifle legally, only to use it for poaching.  

That would be like somebody going to get a Georgia Weapons Carry License to be able to "legally" bring a gun into a restaurant, with the intent of pulling a mask over his face and announcing an armed robbery of that restaurant.
It's absurd.

Silencers are for the good guys, not the criminals, except when it comes to mafia types and big high-dollar criminal enterprises. And those people don't BUY legal silencers-- they have people who work in machine shops and metal fabrication shops BUILD THEM a silencer with no serial number.


----------



## shawn mills (Mar 6, 2014)

First of all, they are suppressors, not silencers. The only ones close to silent are on handguns and .22 rifles shooting subsonic ammo. 
I own several. I have one on my .223 Ar-15, one on my .22 rifle(s) and one for .308. The .223 and .308 simply take the loud report out of the rifle. I worked SWAT for several years and we were not allowed to use ear protection when training for fear of panicking in a multi gun shoot out in a real life situation inside of a building. My hearing is 40% gone. I don't need to continue damaging it shooting my rifles. It would be awesome to finally be able to utilize a suppressor while hunting!


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 6, 2014)

I want one,, i just wished they would change some of the federal laws along with it.. I wish wal'mart had them.. One day i'll save up enough to get one..  I've nearly jumped out my tree stand a few times before when someone busted off. Its an a great idea to quieten down the shots.. I've noticed when you get a place to hunt and you shoot.. You'll start hearing all the neighbors shooting.. i think their thinking '' someones shooting all the deer'' so i better get one before their all gone.. maybe itll slow down the copy cat hunters..


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 7, 2014)

suppressors aren't cheap, neither is a good gun. not everyone can afford or wants one. that is for everyone to determine for themselves. for me earmuffs get in the way when I am at the range, however when I am at the range and someone is shooting without a suppressor you will still need muffs. just be prepared when you go. not everyone will have their guns suppressed.


----------



## MuXi115 (Mar 7, 2014)

PopPop said:


> The poacher argument is a non starter. It is like saying we should not allow Corvettes cause people will speed. We should ban forks because people will over eat and on and on. Why do we think another law (or removing one) will have an effect where all the previous ones did not.



Thank you PopPop. The amount of logic in your post will undoubtedly blow the minds of some people on this forum. 


As for the steps & paperwork to own and possess a suppressor. In my opinion, the first time is the worst because there are a lot of unknowns and uncertainties. Using a dealer that is highly recommended will help immensely. You need one that will walk you through the process and help you understand what to expect.

First - find a dealer with the desired product in stock. Pay for it. You now have two choices - are you going to transfer it to you an individual, John Doe or your trust, John Doe Revocable Living Trust? I prefer the trust. If an individual, you'll need your Chief Law Enforcement Officer to sign off stating it is not illegal to own a suppressor in your area as well as two sets of fingerprints and two passport photos. If the trust, a copy of the notarized trust.  A quick note about the trust; I used Quicken Willmaker software and have had many approved transfers with zero issues. Some prefer to pay an attorney and I can’t argue with that, outside of the cost. 

The dealer should help you fill out the ATF Form 4 (transfers the ownership from the dealer to you). You will need two copies of this as well. At this point you will package the 2 Form 4s, and either copies of your trust or the photos and finger prints along with a check or postal money order for $200 and send it all to the ATF. The $200 is a tax on the transfer of ownership for that specific suppressor. It is a one-time paid tax for each suppressor you buy.

Next, wait. Don't bother your dealer calling to ask for updates as they have no idea or control. DO NOT bother them. I can assure you they want you to have your suppressor just as much as you do. After 90 days, if you wish, you may call the ATF and they can tell you the date it went Pending. From that date, plan on 9 months until it's approved.

9-12 months after you began this your dealer will call and the paperwork will have been returned to them from the ATF. You'll go fill out a 4473 and take possession of the approved Form 4 and your new suppressor. 

Admittedly, the process daunting and it's not cheap. Because of the pain in the neck and the $200 tax I've always recommended buying the best you can afford as the used suppressor market is not good and you'll never get what you think it's worth. 

Hope this is helpful to those considering purchasing a suppressor.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks MuXi115 for your explanation of the details. 
Kd


----------



## biker13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Looks like i will never have one


----------



## Cullen Bohannon (Mar 8, 2014)

Very, very easy to make a very effective one of your own, dirt cheap.  Really.  Once, I knew this guy that made one...

Just do not ever get caught with such.


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 8, 2014)

it is better to keep it legal, it is not worth breaking a federal crime and do time for something like this. we all know there are many ways to do it but only one way to do legally. lets keep the honest people honest and the illegal people on the run. that is the difference between people with ethics and poachers


----------



## MuXi115 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah it's probably not the best idea to advocate illegal activities on a public forum. 

Honestly guys, it's not THAT hard to go through the process. For me the worst part isn't the paperwork or even the tax, it's the wait.


----------



## biker13 (Mar 10, 2014)

MuXi115 said:


> Yeah it's probably not the best idea to advocate illegal activities on a public forum.
> 
> Honestly guys, it's not THAT hard to go through the process. For me the worst part isn't the paperwork or even the tax, it's the wait.



to me its a form of registration and I will not do it.


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 11, 2014)

that is one of the many great things about AMERICA you have that ability to say I don't want to get one or I do want to get one.


----------



## Slingblade (Mar 21, 2014)

Suppressor bill attached to HB60 and passed by the house!  On to the governor for his action.


----------



## CAT CHARMER (Mar 21, 2014)

well I guess it is still alive at the moment i haven't seen anything official yet so if anyone has any info let us know


----------

